# No More Cigarettes



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Today is my first day of quitting after 38 years of smoking. I have been taking Chantix, a new med that helps people quit. I have been taking it for a little over a week now and will continue taking for 12 weeks. It's a strange concoction with a few side effects but it actually does help a lot with the cravings. If it works, the side effects will be worth it. 

This of course has nothing to do with photography but I wanted to let you know what I was doing and will probably be using you all as a support during the initial phases which I know are going to make me absolutely crazy at times.

Oh yes, I almost forgot. The $4000/yr that I will save will be put to good photographic use so I guess the post does have related content afterall.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm with you, James. Congrats you'll feel better. Just think instead of holding a cig you can take more pictures. 
Good point on the 4K you will save a lot of money now.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Good luck*



Gator_Nutz said:


> Today is my first day of quitting after 38 years of smoking. I have been taking Chantix, a new med that helps people quit. I have been taking it for a little over a week now and will continue taking for 12 weeks. It's a strange concoction with a few side effects but it actually does help a lot with the cravings. If it works, the side effects will be worth it.
> 
> This of course has nothing to do with photography but I wanted to let you know what I was doing and will probably be using you all as a support during the initial phases which I know are going to make me absolutely crazy at times.
> 
> Oh yes, I almost forgot. The $4000/yr that I will save will be put to good photographic use so I guess the post does have related content afterall.


hat 
I'v had lots of friends quit useing that stuff i may have to try GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

chantix has been proven very effective. in clinical trials, 44% of participants were smoke free after the 12-week program.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Hope it works for you. The cash you save will give you more camera toys and the days you add to your life will give you more time to play with them.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Gator...I have been considering taking that Chantix but have been afraid of the side effects they say can occur...Would you mind sharing which side effects you have experienced ...assuming they are not too personal...

Thanks

frank


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

*A+ For Your Effort*

Congratulations on your decision to quit smoking. One of the hardest things to do is make the decision to quit. I have been smoke free for about 10 yrs.

My wife used Chantix to help her quit Jan 12 2007, and to this day she no longer has a craving for cigaretts, and she was a 4 pack a day smoker.

Keep up the good work, and it will be a chore.... the Chantix does have some wierd side effects, however the benefits far outweigh them.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Hang in there , haven't had one over 2years


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

The most valuable lesson I learned when I quit was to not ignore the cravings. Recognize them for what they are and then let them pass. Soon, they last shorter and shorter periods. The rest, they say, is cake! LOL

Good luck on the cessation.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Good for You GN.

my dad smoked for over 40 years and after numerous failed attempts to quit,,,he took Chantix for only 4 weeks, this was before any of the insurance companies would cover any of the cost.
he laughs and says he was just too cheep to buy it for 12.

that has been over a year ago, and he has been cigarette free from the day he took his first dose, 

again good for you, and i think a big part of the battle is just making up your mind that you truly want to quit, so you have already won half the battle .

Mike


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Congratulations Gator!

I have officially gone one week now without a smoke thanks to Chantix! The dreams are sometimes weird and sometimes funny but most are not unenjoyable (at least after you wake up  )

You can do it!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

frank n texas said:


> Gator...I have been considering taking that Chantix but have been afraid of the side effects they say can occur...Would you mind sharing which side effects you have experienced ...assuming they are not too personal...


frank - i'm a clinical/consultant pharmacist, and, although chantix, like any drug, has some potential side effects, in my opinion, the benefits of quittinig smoking *far* outweigh the risks of the reported side effects with chantix.

i have talked to many, many people who have used or are currently using chantix, and i would guesstimate that less than 5% of those people have reported undesirable side effects to me. it can cause some stomach upset in a few, but far and away the most commonly reported side effect to me is, as trodery mentioned, enhanced and colorful dreams. most of the people i have spoken with have stated that they aren't bad dreams - just weird. i have heard very few people say that the dreams are disturbing, but a number of people have told me that they are quite entertaining and pleasant.

as i mentioned above, 44% of the people in clinical trials ceased smoking after 12 weeks, and if you think about it, that's a remarkably high success rate if you consider the profound addiction potential of nicotine.

i highly encourage you to consult with your physician and give it a try.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

James,

You can do it. We're all behind you!

Does that medication work on other addictions like pizza or Buffalo Chicken Sandwiches?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Does that medication work on other addictions like pizza or Buffalo Chicken Sandwiches?


lol ... no, chantix only blocks the nicotine receptors in the brain, not the meat and cheese receptors.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow. What great responses and words of encouragement. It means a lot to me and I thank you all. I know I can do this and will. It is finally time. The side effects I have had were nausea at first. It would strike me quick too. I mean only a couple of minutes after taking the pill, and then it would go away just as quick. I never actually hurled or anything. Just thought I was going to. That has since gone away. I felt very depressed and hopeless for the first 4 or 5 days as well. It was the worst, mentally, that I have felt in many, many years. I am not sure if that was due to the Chantix or just the fact that I was about to give up something that I was extremely addicted to and subconsciously was not really looking forward to it or wasn't sure if I could. That too has gone away. 
Now for the dreams. That is a side effect that I really enjoy. The dreams are the most bizarre, wierd, and strangest dreams I can remember ever having. I really like them and look forward to them every night. They are in no way nightmares or anything like that. Just off the wall funny stuff. I dream about people I have not thought about in 40 years. I dream about photography and wierd shooting situations that always turn out wonderful. I discover new ways to take photos that nobody has discovered before but then I can't remember it when I wake up That's annoying. 
That's about it as far as side effects go with me at least. If it works, and I really, really think it will, these are a small price to pay in return for what not smoking will give me.
Thanks again and I'll keep you all posted.
James


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Ok. If this is going to help James' creativity, I want it banned immediately!:slimer:


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

_... i'm a clinical/consultant pharmacist...the most commonly reported side effect to me is, as trodery mentioned, enhanced and colorful dreams. most of the people i have spoken with have stated that they aren't bad dreams - just weird..._

Ok, that explains a lot MC. Now I know where you're coming from when I see your comments on so many threads...LOL :rotfl:

BTW, if my life is enhanced, colorful and weird, if I take Chantrix will everything become normal for me? :spineyes:

Love a nurse PRN.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mdmerlin said:


> BTW, if my life is enhanced, colorful and weird, if I take Chantrix will everything become normal for me? :spineyes:


for you? not in a million years. :rotfl:


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I was diagnosed back in Oct 07 with type 2 diabetes. The doctors stress how important it is to stop smoking because a person with diabetes is at a higer risk of complications. Needless to say it will be 3 months tomorrow since I quit. I cant tell you when I have ever felt this good. I didnt use gums, patches, none of that. To be honest, It dosent even bother me. I will say that all I want to do now is eat lol!

Good luck, I know quitting takes alot of effort but it can be done.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Hang in there. I can be done. I stopped on July 7, 2001 cold turkey after 40+ years. Of course I had a really big incentive. Nothing like a major heart attack to wake you up. Still suffering from other effects of smoking for that long. And every once in a while I still want one, but only for a second. Always a habit craving. Get the nicotine out and then substitute anything for the habit cravings. Soon you will ignore them little buggers. Funny thing. I have 10 cigarettes and lighter in a clear waterproof case that I used to carry wade fishing.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Big thanks to all that replied to my side effects questions...

frank


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats James. It's been just over two years for me. I know you can do it.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

the guy who invented this drug is a senior at Centenary College of Louisiana where I attend currently! He started developing it when he was a freshman! He is a rich mofo right now! we got a ton of grant money for his work.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not a smoker, but I know several people that have quit smoking by using Chantix! I know you can give up the habit, and good on you for working at it! It'll be worth it in the end! Now I wish they had a Chantix version for donuts... I need that one bad!

Tom - DBG


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations..You are on the right track.. I quit a LONG time ago, (probably before you were born! )...but I am still glad that I did it. 

Since I know that you are a prudent person financially, I would suggest that you go out and spend, today...on camera equipment...., all of the expected annual savings for the next three years. That way, you can't afford to go back to smoking and the fix will stick. regards, Rich 

p.s Let's go shoot!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

I smoked since i was 14 i am now 66, i quit in October (after they removed my right lung).
I didnt stop after my heart attack, i didnt stop after they removed my upper right lung lobe but i did the day of the full lung surgery!.
I still drink my beer at the local biker bar where "all" my buddies still smoke and i have no desire to smoke when i smell that stuff and i really thought i would .
And i am by no means one to start running my mouth about "you cant smoke in front of me" as it just doesent bother me like that.

lets hope you can quit with out going through what i did, oh and just for grinns i have lost weight not gained any...

just remember a lot of it is mental......*good luck*


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i quit 24 years ago. if you need to vent James, i am a keyboard away - _please_ use me at any time.

i admire anyone who quits. it takes strength, determination and common sense.

$4,000 sounds like you might be able to get yourself a website and maybe rent a room to show your work.

rosesm


----------

